# PHP error on wordpress 404 page



## bolla3 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was trying to tie up some loose ends on my blog today (Fixing broken links, add error pages and such) 
But when i try to display the standard wordpress 404 page I get somewhat of a mysterious error;

"*Fatal error*: Call to undefined function get_header() in */home/a1381555/public_html/blogg/wp-content/themes/twentyten/404.php* on line *10"

*This is how my 404.php looks like:


```
<?php
/**
 * The template for displaying 404 pages (Not Found).
 *
 * @package WordPress
 * @subpackage Twenty_Ten
 * @since Twenty Ten 1.0
 */

get_header(); ?>

[B][SIZE=15]<?php _e( 'Not Found', 'twentyten' ); ?>[/SIZE][/B]

<?php _e( 'Apologies, but the page you requested could not be found. Perhaps searching will help.', 'twentyten' ); ?>

                    <?php get_search_form(); ?>
                
            

        
    

<?php get_footer(); ?>
```
I have almost no experience with PHP so please be gentle in your explanations


----------



## curiousplayer (Jul 10, 2010)

have you made any changes with the website URL or any config? if no then try changing your theme and recreate the same 404 situation....if that is not popping up then its an issue with your theme..try reinstalling your theme....


----------



## bolla3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually, I've tried a lot of themes... Everyone gives the same error  And I haven't changed any configs or anything, It's been this way ever since I upgraded to 3.0


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Scale it back. Try this:


```
<?php get_header(); ?>

[B][SIZE=15]Not Found[/SIZE][/B]

Apologies, but the page you requested could not be found. Perhaps searching will help.

<?php get_footer(); ?>
```
Your current code has some stuff I don't quite understand -- maybe functions that don't work in 3.0.

See what that does. :up:


----------

